# Zajac



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

One of my rabbits as I am writing this is running around my feet in circles while making a little grunting type noise... Does anyone know why she might be doing this?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> One of my rabbits as I am writing this is running around my feet in circles while making a little grunting type noise... Does anyone know why she might be doing this?


I take it shes not spayed? She sounds hormonal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

crofty said:


> I take it shes not spayed? She sounds hormonal.


I second that


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I third...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ok i might as well 4th it


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like he's sexually attracted to your feet.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Does should be spayed anyway, 80% unspayed does develop cncer of the uterus, i advise you to get her spayed, it will settle her down and prevent this.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

sugarcookie said:


> Sounds like he's sexually attracted to your feet.


HAHA!!

Pebbles grunts very loudly when he eats / smells things. The vet said he just has smaller nostrils so hence the noise...


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Alan does this sometimes, either running round Lottie or my feet and I think its when he's a bit randy... he's neutered though and me and Lottie both just ignore him! Poor guy!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah she has been spayed... She also has a tendency to do it around the sofa really fast...


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

My feet are sexy though haha


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She is probably just happy


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dolly does this when she's excited...food time, playing with me, when she see's the cat....when she's layed sprawled out having her tummy rubbed
Clare xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My feet get circled and I get tripped over when I rattle the treats.

My oh was holding the treats here, I'm the one with the cool PJ's filming at the end! 
YouTube - Treat time.


----------

